# Sooooo Clingyyyy



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Do they grow out of this overly clingy phase? I think my boy is between 4-6 months and he is so attached to me it's almost concerning. He flock calls if I leave the room, shoves himself in the corner of the cage closest to me and whines for hours until I take him out, and when he's out, he tries to jump from things to get onto me (he's still growing out from a very severe clipping). Will he grow out of this as he gets older? I'd like to be able to let him perch on a play gym or around the room, but he cannot stand being away from me for even a minute! ied:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, when they're young they are very clingy, and as they get older they become more independent. A single cockatiel is always clingier than a cockatiel that has others of its kind to keep it company, though.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Well I would let it be clingy. But I see how grownups don't like clingy pets. Well try to enjoy the time it is with you.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I too, enjoyed Jaid's clingy phase. It was nice to have a special buddy with you. He grew out of it


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Mo is the same, hopefully he never changes. We love it!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep, Murray does all these things! She's about the same age as your boy. I wonder if she'll ever grow out of it being an only bird? Well, if she doesn't she's lucky I work from home!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Yea, Cassie is also super clingy right now, and behaves similarly. I'm wondering how long before it grows out of it, if ever!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My Candy was like that when we first got her. It was nice for a while but then it got annoying, lol. That's why we got her Tony, to keep her company. Now I have two clingers, lol. Just kidding. They are more relaxed about me not being with them 24/7 but they still enjoy the cuddles and attention.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Blizz is getting clingier, he's 1 this Sunday and he's been clinging to me and mum more and more over the past month


----------



## cpc1007 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hahaha, I was going to post a reply that would read identical as yours, Eduardo. 

We also got a second bird a few weeks ago hoping to make PiPi a less clinging bird, but now I have two little fella who wouldn't take less attention than another. They do spend some time chatting among themselves and grooming each other, and occasionally they try to call for another if one of them got into a different room and can't locate his friend visually. 








eduardo said:


> My Candy was like that when we first got her. It was nice for a while but then it got annoying, lol. That's why we got her Tony, to keep her company. Now I have two clingers, lol. Just kidding. They are more relaxed about me not being with them 24/7 but they still enjoy the cuddles and attention.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh I am trying to enjoy it as best I can for now, but it's just hard sometimes like when I want to lay down to have a nap and he screams so loudly my landlords upstairs stomp on the floor :blink:

This is his favorite spot in the cage, he'll sit here and whine because it's the closest he can get to me (my chair is right beside the cage)...


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I am just discovering this clinginess with Peppy who I've only had for two weeks. I thought he was hungry but maybe he just needs cuddles. He doesn't seem to want to go in his cage at all which is awkward as I don't like to leave him out when no one is around. We also have a cat and I would not trust them in the same room without supervision. My previous bird treated his cage as his territory and was quite happy to go to bed when told.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Sometimes, you just need to put up with the shrieking. Bird's gotta be in the cage at some point.


----------



## yad (Jul 25, 2014)

my mango is also very clingy.its cute but sometimes anoying as we cant leave the room while hes out or he goes mental,calling to come back.


----------

